

Poll: Greatest productivity app on Mac? - AdnanChowdhury

Just out of interest, I would like to know what applications/tools that people use on Mac to be productive. 
I'm particularly keen on reading responses about To-Do lists app.<p>The best ones i've seen are:
Things, Omnifocus, Wunderlist, The Hit List and Evernote.
======
SeoxyS
Terminal, DTerm, Quicksilver and Macchiato[1].

[1]: Yours truly wrote a Markdown editor, which I use to write pretty much
everything. See my Show HN post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2858412>

~~~
mathrawka
Just curious, but what do you use Quicksilver for? I used to use Quicksilver
all the time, but I find Spotlight to do everything I needed. In fact, binding
Spotlight to CTRL+Q makes it lovely for my needs.

------
grah4
rescuetime. I put together a simple chrome extension which hijacks the newtab
page and shows a biz dashboard + personal rescuetime stats/graphs. nothing
gets you back to work harder than _seeing_ that today was only 50% as
productive as yesterday.

~~~
michaeldhopkins
Please share!

~~~
grah4
sorry, i've hardcoded biz apis and can't release it without lots of
sanitization. the rescuetime aspect of it is really simple though! they have a
decent api and nice js embeddable widgets.

------
SingAlong
I use my own little command-line todo tool - a rubygem called "j"
<http://akash.im/j> I wrote that after I liked t- which RiderOfGiraffes wrote.
And then there's tiling window managers, simple editors or whatever works for
you and me.

Greatest? IMO everybody has their own greatest productivity app. Bothering
about it too much itself is a productivity sink. Just keep using something and
you'll find something singing the same tune as you are. Continue using it :)

------
techiferous
As far as to-do lists apps go, I rolled my own by combining a TextMate bundle
with a few Ruby scripts and some keyboard triggers using QuickSilver. If you
have a programmable text editor and are a programmer, this is a powerful way
to go.

I also turned my TextMate into an editable wiki. TextMate bundles are pretty
powerful. Because my wiki is basically a collection of text files, I can
easily read them on-the-go using my DropBox iPhone app.

~~~
AdnanChowdhury
I started using TextMate recently, and I absolutely love it.

Care to share any interesting TM bundles that you like a lot?

~~~
techiferous
The Wycats bundle makes it possible to narrow searching to within a folder.

~~~
AdnanChowdhury
Handy! Thanks!

------
sdfjkl
Quitting Mail.app and iChat when I'm coding.

Also a few useful tools: Alfred, The Hit List, TextMate, 0xED, Terminal,
Evernote, BusyCal, Dropbox, Fossil SCM.

------
wuster
Gmail Multiple Inboxes is how I triage incoming mail.

I have 4 panes layered vertically:

Top: Inbox 2nd pane: personal action items (i.e. must do 'today') 3rd pane:
reading queue, but nothing personally actionable 4th pane: ding ding ding.
Recently completed items that I still want to keep an eye on.

Each of the panes is based off of a saved search query.

------
wuster
The greatest tool... is not wasting my time with productivity-fu so I can get
back to the actual task at hand =P

I kid. I kid.

------
iAinsley
<http://teuxdeux.com/> is my choice. Awesome! Alfred (Quicksilver replacement)
<http://alfredapp.com>

Shutting down Email, Chrome, iChat, TweetDeck while coding.

Black coffee ;)

------
maguay
Full screen apps in Lion just may be the best productivity boost I've had in a
long time. Need to get away from distractions? If the program you're using can
go full-screen, you're set.

------
santigepigon
Quicksilver, Evernote, SelfControl, and Terminal. On the web app side of it, I
turn to Google (Gmail, Docs, Calendar), and Remember the Milk.

~~~
AdnanChowdhury
Nice list there. How do you use Terminal to boost productivity - is it only
when your working with code?

~~~
santigepigon
Yes it's for code, and also a little more. I've come to learn that vim is
quite the powerful editor. I use it to avoid internet distractions while
writing code or even prose.

~~~
AdnanChowdhury
Yes, I've heard that vim was a popular IDE. Although, its not very appealing
to me because i don't like its interface much.

~~~
santigepigon
If you like, there are configurations that make vim act like conventional text
editors[1][2]. To paraphrase Umberto Eco, I like vim for the same reason other
people like football or pedophilia. People have their preferences[3].

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/05/vim-
made-e...](http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/05/vim-made-easy-
how-to-get-your-favorite-ide-features-in-vim.ars)

[2] <http://cream.sourceforge.net/>

[3]
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,659577,...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,659577,00.html)

------
st3fan
Firefox is my productivity app.

------
oppositionradio
a second on Wunderlist (which I just started using), nvALT, OmniOutliner,
MindNode Pro, and Quicksilver.

productivity detractors: firefox (processor pig), snackr (distraction),
twitter (good distraction), reeder

